# الأقواس والفوارز Punctuation



## jacoub

مرحبا إيها الأصدقاء

أتساءل عن أسلوب الصحيح للكتابة فيما يخص الأقواس والفوارز. فهل يأتي القوس الثاني عند استعماله للاقتباسات بعد الفارزة أو النقطة، أم، قبله؟
مثال على ذلك ما يلي:
قال الأستاذ، "من غشنا ليس منا،" وقال أيضا، "من جدّ وجد."
فهل يأتي القوس الثاني للاقتباس بعد الفارزة أو النقطة أم، قبلها؟ أي هل هذا صحيح:
قال الأستاذ، "من غشنا ليس منا"، وقال أيضا، "من جدّ وجد".


----------



## AndyRoo

في الجرائد العربية تأتي النقطة والفارزة بعد القوس أي كمثالك الثاني، أما الجرائد الانجليزية فتأتي قبل القوس كمثالك الأول.


----------



## jacoub

شكرا أخي

هل تعلم بوجود أية مراجع بهذا الشأن مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## AndyRoo

العفو

لا أعرف أي مراجع للأسف ولكن لاحظت ذلك في كل المقالات التي قرأتها.


----------



## إسكندراني

في الجرائد الإنجليزية، تأتي قبلها أو بعدها، وهو اختيار هيئة التحرير
القاعدتان معمول بهما
نظام أكسفورد للهجاء وللترقيم لا تستعمله معظم وسائل إعلام ولا هيئات بريطانيا - لكنه صحيح ومعتبر
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/words/comma

أما بالنسبة للغة العربية، يوجد مرجع اسمه «الترقيم وعلاماته في اللغة العربية» لواضعه «أحمد زكي باشا»ـ
تجده يا يعقوب مجانا على موقع أرشيف.أورج إن لم تخني الذاكرة


----------



## jacoub

شكرا  أخي لقد وجدت الكتاب على هذا الموقع  جزاك الله خيرا http://montada.echoroukonline.com/showthread.php?t=248300 


إسكندراني said:


> في الجرائد الإنجليزية، تأتي قبلها أو بعدها، وهو اختيار هيئة التحرير
> القاعدتان معمول بهما
> نظام أكسفورد للهجاء وللترقيم لا تستعمله معظم وسائل إعلام ولا هيئات بريطانيا - لكنه صحيح ومعتبر
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/words/comma
> 
> أما بالنسبة للغة العربية، يوجد مرجع اسمه «الترقيم وعلاماته في اللغة العربية» لواضعه «أحمد زكي باشا»ـ
> تجده يا يعقوب مجانا على موقع أرشيف.أورج إن لم تخني الذاكرة


----------



## AndyRoo

jacoub said:


> شكرا  أخي لقد وجدت الكتاب على هذا الموقع  جزاك الله خيرا http://montada.echoroukonline.com/showthread.php?t=248300



وهذا الكتاب يقول عكس ما كتبتُه أعلاه


----------



## jacoub

سوف أقرأه  قريبا إن شاء الله لأرى ماذا يقول. شكرا أخي


----------



## barkoosh

AndyRoo said:


> وهذا الكتاب يقول عكس ما كتبتُه أعلاه


غير أنه وافقك الرأي حين وضع النقطة خارج علامتي الاقتباس مرتين في الصفحة 10 ووضع الفاصلة المنقوطة خارج علامتي الاقتباس في الصفحة 12

أذكر أنني أجريت بحثا مطولا قبل سنوات عن هذا الموضوع ولم أجد مرجعا يمكن الاستناد إليه. لذا يُستحسن اعتماد ما هو سائد، ألا وهو وضع الترقيم خارج علامة الاقتباس



> قال الأستاذ،: "من غشنا ليس منا"، وقال أيضا،: "من جدّ وجد".‏


يجب استعمال النقطتين لا الفاصلة في جملة قال. فهذا هو السائد في العربية


----------



## jacoub

شكرا يا أخي المحترم. أعتقد بأنك على صواب. لأن هذا هو ما تعلمناه في المدرسة، أي وضع نقطتين قبل الاقتباس. أما وضع  أقواس الاقتباس قبل الفارزة أو النقطة فتبدو أكثر سلامة في نظري، وكما أشرت أنت.


----------



## إسكندراني

في الواقع التراثي في العربية استعمال «هذين القوسين» أو (هذين القوسين) وليس غيرها، وتجد هذا في جل كتابات ما قبل عصر الإنترنت.ـ


----------



## jacoub

عفوا أخي على إطالة الموضوع، لكني أتساءل عن كيفية طباعة هذه الأقواس: *«هذين القوسين»*  التي ذكرتها. لأنني لا يمكنني طباعتها. وقد طبعت جميع الأحرف ولم أحصل عليها. الطريقة الوحيدة هي أن أنسخها وألصقها. فهل من حلّ؟ مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## إسكندراني

ما أفعله شخصيا هو شيء من اثنين
۱ - لو كنت على حاسب غير مجهز بتفضيلاتي الشخصية أستعمل (هذه الأقواس)ـ، ولا أستطيع استعمال الأرقام المشرقية أيضا
۲ - لو كنت على حاسبي الشخصي، أعدّل نظام لوحة المفاتيح لدي، وهو أمر سهل جدا، أنشئ لوحة مفاتيح باستعمال برنامج اسمه
msklc
وهو مجاني من إصدار مايكروسوفت ويسهل به تعديل الرمز الخارج عن أي مفتاح بالطريقة التي تريدها، ثم أجعلها لوحة مفاتيحي الافتراضية وأنسى الموضوع

أما إن كنت على حاسب «آبل» فالأقواس موجودة بالفعل من الأول


----------



## barkoosh

The characters « and » are not part of the Windows Arabic keyboard. In addition to Iskandarani's method, you can also use the following:

- In MS Word (I have Office 2010 under Windows 7), you can use the following keyboard shortcuts:
CTRL+`, SHFT+,
and
CTRL+`, SHFT+.

(PS: In Word, you can assign your own keyboard shortcuts for those characters)

- Outside Word, as in Notepad, you can use the Special ALT Characters. According to this link, you must use ALT+174 and ALT+175 (instructions at the bottom of that page).


----------



## cherine

barkoosh said:


> - Outside Word, as in Notepad, you can use the Special ALT Characters. According to this link, you must use ALT+174 and ALT+175 (instructions at the bottom of that page).


This is how I type them in MS Word and everywhere else. There's also ALT+0171 and ALT+0187.


----------



## barkoosh

cherine said:


> This is how I type them in MS Word and everywhere else. There's also ALT+0171 and ALT+0187.


You're totally right! (My Num Lock wasn't on )


----------



## إسكندراني

If you have a note of the codes it's a valid method, but it _only_ works on the separate number pad (on the right). So a small laptop with no number pad doesn't allow you to do this.


----------

